# pikers



## Green Gator (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello guys,
we have a trip planned to Montana this December for ice fishing...i'm not sure there will be enough ice by Christmas. Our dates to choose from are
Dec 27th-31st OR March 16th-19th.

We will mainly be tip up fishing for northerns.....if Montana doesn't work out I'd like to ice fish North Dakota. Sakakawea or Devils Lake.

Does anyone have any advice? I'm way down here in Texas so any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

smelt


----------



## Green Gator (Jul 25, 2008)

we've got the bait section covered


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

usually enough ice to walk out by then in ND, you wont have a problem finding pike in any ND body of water.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

if you are looking for big northerns, go up to Lake of the Woods. You won't be dissappointed. Lots of big hungry pike.


----------



## Green Gator (Jul 25, 2008)

we usually go to LOTW.....was kinda diappointed with the past couple of year's results. We would like to try a new lake....something different ya know?


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

size = Sakakawea

numbers = Devils Lake


----------



## Green Gator (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks tumblebuck!
That's kind of what I thought.


----------

